# 1860 mah extended battery



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

How much of a difference will a 1860mah extended battery make over the stock 1390mah battery?


----------



## bigrob1015 (Jul 23, 2011)

Not a huge difference but it will get you through the day depending on usage... should get around 13-20hrs on light to moderate usage at least that's what I got with mine when I had my D2G

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

I use the extended battery batter for Droid2Global and recommend it to others. With Android you can never have enough battery power available. Yes, this battery will get you through the day, provided you are not in an area with no signal where it is constantly searching, and you don't keep the GPS on.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

bigrob1015 said:


> Not a huge difference but it will get you through the day depending on usage... should get around 13-20hrs on light to moderate usage at least that's what I got with mine when I had my D2G
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


That is deff not light-moderate then  I get that on the normal battery with light-normal usage


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

My stock battery gets around 9 hours with moderate-heavy usage...is that even normal?


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> My stock battery gets around 9 hours with moderate-heavy usage...is that even normal?


I know for a fact my battery lasts longer than 9 hours. I recommend the extended battery for you.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

The extended battery usually leave me with around 60% power after a normal day of use. Pretty decent amount of texting, some phone calls, moderate web browsing.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> My stock battery gets around 9 hours with moderate-heavy usage...is that even normal?


everyone uses their phone differently, and in different locations, so one person may only get 4 hours and the next 20.

Sent from my Droid 2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

I wish I had never wasted money on extended batts because the added girth from some of the non oem ones were a huge pain!! D2 stock batts are like $5 usd on amazon, just snag a few for the price of any 1 extended batt.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> I wish I had never wasted money on extended batts because the added girth from some of the non oem ones were a huge pain!! D2 stock batts are like $5 usd on amazon, just snag a few for the price of any 1 extended batt.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2


Added girth? We're not talking about the fat Seido batteries with 2800 power rating, we're talking about the official Moto extended battery. It barely sticks out any farther than the stock battery, and you DO get more life out of it. The idea of carrying around more than one battery in my pocket is nuts, I'd never encourage the average joe to do that.


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

So the extended battery (400mah extra) will add around 2 or 3 hours to the battery time on moderate usage?


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> So the extended battery (400mah extra) will add around 2 or 3 hours to the battery time on moderate usage?


I can't do the math for you because everyone uses their phone different, and may do so on any given day. In fact signal strength also weighs heavy on battery life. What I can tell you is I had the phone unplugged for 18 hours the other day, and it had 50% battery remaining. This was after a lot of music playback, email, internet searches, and some video. Not bad for Android.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not sure what is the reason but I get 32 hours battery life on stock 4.5.608 with moderate usage (1-3 hours screen on total). Maybe the fact that I'm on 3G GSM (with 90-100% reception quality everywhere) matters.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> I'm not sure what is the reason but I get 32 hours battery life on stock 4.5.608 with moderate usage (1-3 hours screen on total). Maybe the fact that I'm on 3G GSM (with 90-100% reception quality everywhere) matters.


I've heard it said that battery life is better with GSM over CDMA


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

Just got the extended battery, I'll see how much of a difference the extra 400mah makes. I get around 6-8 hours with moderate to heavy usage on the stock one...


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

What about this one - http://www.amazon.co...30911525&sr=8-4


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Are we really arguing over how much longer it will take to discharge a higher-capacity battery?!

1860 mAh is 33.8% more than 1390 mAh, so if your discharge rate is fairly consistent over the course of a day(s), the larger battery will last 33.8% longer between full recharges.

Allowing for fluctuations in real-world power draws, you should expect to go 25% to 50% longer between full recharges.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

dnyor93 said:


> What about this one - http://www.amazon.co...30911525&sr=8-4


I'm sure it'll work fine, but I guarantee it's thicker than it looks.


----------



## DarthDroideka (Feb 25, 2012)

Ideally speaking multiply current usage(the hours between charging)or better yet the usage you got when your 1390 battery was new by 1.33

Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthDroideka (Feb 25, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> I'm not sure what is the reason but I get 32 hours battery life


I use 2G network with good coverage most of the time ...sound off and animations off and still can't go beyond 10 hours with heavy use and 12 on moderate.Do you follow a complete charge discharge cycle ?That can help reduce battery hysteresis 
Sent from my Droid2Global using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Also the battery may not read properly so u may have extra juice on the battery

from a dreamcast


----------

